# Laufschrift Problem.



## Keule-HH (10. Nov 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe heute endlich eine Laufschrift auf unserer Website eingebunden und nun habe ich kleines Problem. Der Content Bereich Links "News,Artikel,Infos&Shop, u.s.w." haben die Schriftgröße 11, so war es bevor ich den Java-Code für die Laufschrift eingebunden habe auch auf der rechten Seite. Dort wird nun aber die Schriftgröße in 13,14 oder 15 ausgegeben, leider kann ich dieses auch in der .css nicht abändern da irgendwas in dem Java-Code dieses blockt.

Wenn ich den Java-Code wieder entferne passen alle Schriftgößen auf der rechten Seite der Website  wieder.

Ich hoffe mir kann jemand helfen, denn nach Stunden googeln habe ich es jetzt aufgeben. :bahnhof:


```
<script language="JavaScript1.2">
var marqueewidth="673px"
var marqueeheight="15px"
var marqueespeed=3
var marqueebgcolor="#171717"
var pauseit=1

var marqueecontent='<nobr><font face="Calisto MT Standart,tahoma,verdana,arial,sans-serif"><font size=2>+++ Battlefield Play4Free kommt im Frühjahr 2011. Jetzt anmelden zur geschlossenen Beta: <a href="http://battlefield.play4free.com/" target="_blank"><font face="arial"><small>BATTLEFIELD.PLAY4FREE</small>  +++<a/><a/></a><a/></font></nobr>'


marqueespeed=(document.all)? marqueespeed : Math.max(1, marqueespeed-1) //slow speed down by 1 for NS
var copyspeed=marqueespeed
var pausespeed=(pauseit==0)? copyspeed: 0
var iedom=document.all||document.getElementById
if (iedom)
document.write('<span id="temp" style="visibility:hidden;position:absolute;top:-100px;left:-9000px">'+marqueecontent+'</span>')
var actualwidth=''
var cross_marquee, ns_marquee

function populate(){
if (iedom){
cross_marquee=document.getElementById? document.getElementById("iemarquee") : document.all.iemarquee
cross_marquee.style.left=parseInt(marqueewidth)+8+"px"
cross_marquee.innerHTML=marqueecontent
actualwidth=document.all? temp.offsetWidth : document.getElementById("temp").offsetWidth
}
else if (document.layers){
ns_marquee=document.ns_marquee.document.ns_marquee2
ns_marquee.left=parseInt(marqueewidth)+8
ns_marquee.document.write(marqueecontent)
ns_marquee.document.close()
actualwidth=ns_marquee.document.width
}
lefttime=setInterval("scrollmarquee()",50)
}
window.onload=populate

function scrollmarquee(){
if (iedom){
if (parseInt(cross_marquee.style.left)>(actualwidth*(-1)+8))
cross_marquee.style.left=parseInt(cross_marquee.style.left)-copyspeed+"px"
else
cross_marquee.style.left=parseInt(marqueewidth)+8+"px"

}
else if (document.layers){
if (ns_marquee.left>(actualwidth*(-1)+8))
ns_marquee.left-=copyspeed
else
ns_marquee.left=parseInt(marqueewidth)+8
}
}

if (iedom||document.layers){
with (document){
document.write('<table border="0" cellspacing="0" cellpadding="0"><td>') //Rahmen
if (iedom){
write('<div style="position:relative;width:'+marqueewidth+';height:'+marqueeheight+';overflow:hidden">')
write('<div style="position:absolute;width:'+marqueewidth+';height:'+marqueeheight+';background-color:'+marqueebgcolor+'" onMouseover="copyspeed=pausespeed" onMouseout="copyspeed=marqueespeed">')
write('<div id="iemarquee" style="position:absolute;left:0px;top:0px"></div>')
write('</div></div>')
}
else if (document.layers){
write('<ilayer width='+marqueewidth+' height='+marqueeheight+' name="ns_marquee" bgColor='+marqueebgcolor+'>')
write('<layer name="ns_marquee2" left=0 top=0 onMouseover="copyspeed=pausespeed" onMouseout="copyspeed=marqueespeed"></layer>')
write('</ilayer>')
}
document.write('</td></table>')
}
}
</script>
```

Besten Gruss
Keule


----------



## The_S (10. Nov 2010)

Java ist nicht JavaScript. Falsches Forum.


----------



## maki (10. Nov 2010)

*verschoben*

Bitte lesen: http://www.java-forum.org/fuer-verirrte-fragen-javascript/15912-falschen-forum.html


----------



## MarderFahrer (10. Nov 2010)

Ich würde sagen, dass Skript unschließt alle Elemente der Seite mit den gleichen "Font" Tags wie das Laufband.

Wenn man die Variable "marqueecontent" so abändert:

```
var marqueecontent='<nobr style="color:white;font-family:"Calisto MT";font-size:small;">+++ Battlefield Play4Free kommt im Frühjahr 2011. Jetzt anmelden zur geschlossenen Beta: <a style=\"font-size:smaller;color:red;font-family:Arial; \" href=\"http://battlefield.play4free.com/\" target=\"_blank\"><small>BATTLEFIELD.PLAY4FREE</small>  +++</a></nobr>'
```

sollte das nicht mehr passieren. Hier wurden praktisch nur die Font Tags ersetzt durch inline css styles, welche sich dann NUR auf den zugehörigen Tag beziehen.


----------



## Keule-HH (10. Nov 2010)

Falsches Forum? Na da habe ich aber mitten in der Nacht mist gebaut. Sorry !!! 

Trozdem gab es hier jemanden der mir helfen konnte und dafür möchte ich mich bedanken. Es hat funktioniert und die Seite wird jetzt endlich richtig ausgegeben. Somit sollte dem Release am Samstag nichts mehr im Wege stehen.

Danke noch einmal :toll:

Besten Gruss aus Hamburg
Keule


----------

